# Coming Soon: Add an Extra Stop to Your Lyft Ride



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Great! One more reason to not drive Lyft anymore
Https://blog.lyft.com/posts/add-a-stop


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Can you post the link instead?


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

Let me help him.
Corrected link:

https://blog.lyft.com/posts/add-a-stop

Now a Pax can enter a list of addresses that he/she wants to go to.

Before Lyft added this feature, I, as a Lyft driver, always ask pax to enter the 1st address that he/she wants to go.

Once I got there, his/her friend may join the ride or exit my car, and then I ask my pax again to update the address.

This feature is like Lyft Line / Uber Pool.

In Line/Pool, Lyft or Uber tells you where to go to pick up another someone.

In this "add-a-stop" feature, your PAX tells you where to go to pick up/ drop off another someone. You will be paid at Lyft rate, not Lyft Line rate.

These above are my $0.02.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

It m


CCW said:


> Let me help him.
> Corrected link:
> 
> https://blog.lyft.com/posts/add-a-stop
> ...


it means sitting for .15 a minute and waiting in drive-thru lines or outside cleaners. I do not want to run errands for people and wait for them while I make .15 cents a minute.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is slowly killing themselves.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Lyft is slowly killing themselves.


Let's all wait a month and, miraculously, uber will have the same feature.

Lyft is the company rolling out new innovations, aka ubers r&d team.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't understand Lyft's business practices. DRIVERS ALREADY HATE REROUTING AND DROPPING OFF BECAUSE WAIT TIMES PAY CLOSE TO NOTHING. These stops are going to be for 7-11 stops or fast food. $0.16/min in LA is $0.13 after Lyft's fees. 13 cents is like a cell phone call per minute charge like 20 years ago!


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Currently parked and earning that juicy juicy $0.16/min rate!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

$0.16 x 60 = $9.60. :|


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I don't understand Lyft's business practices. DRIVERS ALREADY HATE REROUTING AND DROPPING OFF BECAUSE WAIT TIMES PAY CLOSE TO NOTHING. These stops are going to be for 7-11 stops or fast food. $0.16/min in LA is $0.13 after Lyft's fees. 13 cents is like a cell phone call per minute charge like 20 years ago!


If the first destination ends up being a driver through, END RIDE.

Simple as that. They can order another driver when they're done. And don't let them leave their stuff in your car to anchor you if they want to run in "really quick".


----------



## Humano (Nov 24, 2015)

Just further proof that the interests of drivers hardly matter to ride share companies like lyft and uber. Good luck waiting at the drive through at McDonald's or Waffle House for 30 minutes at 3:30 in the morning for pennies. For those of you who drive full time, get out as quickly as you can. 

Driverless cars is the stated goal of these companies. Even if that's considered unrealistic, it's a telling insight into how these companies feel about drivers.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Humano said:


> Just further proof that the interests of drivers hardly matter to ride share companies like lyft and uber. Good luck waiting at the drive through at McDonald's or Waffle House for 30 minutes at 3:30 in the morning for pennies. For those of you who drive full time, get out as quickly as you can.
> 
> Driverless cars is the stated goal of these companies. Even if that's considered unrealistic, it's a telling insight into how these companies feel about drivers.


Do you think that Uber and Lyft will let their driverless cars sit idle for 20 cents a minute while a rider does their business? Not a chance! But for us "partner" drivers it's quite allright.


----------



## CaliDriver21 (Jun 24, 2016)

One big pet peeve ... every now and then, I'll get a pax who treats me like I'm their errand driver. "Oh, I'm going here, then I need to pick up dry cleaning, then I need to go the pharmacy, then can you drop me off at work? It's not that far."

When I say, "No, you can only have one destination," they get pissy because every other Uber/Lyft driver has done it for them so far.

Now it's gonna be a feature. Lovely. I look forward to earning an extra $0.05 waiting for someone to grab Starbucks on the way to work 1 mile away.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

How do your guys not get a lot of bad ratings if you keep don all that stuff? Pax are already entitled as it is.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> Do you think that Uber and Lyft will let their driverless cars sit idle for 20 cents a minute while a rider does their business? Not a chance! But for us "partner" drivers it's quite allright.


Uber and Lyft are very generous with our time (therefore money). It is similar to the "free return of lost items". We should be able to be just as generous with their time and money.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Nothing new to me. Ive been taking people to gad stations fast good drive thrus and even ATMS. more money for me since more time and distance with pax.


----------



## Humano (Nov 24, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Nothing new to me. Ive been taking people to gad stations fast good drive thrus and even ATMS. more money for me since more time and distance with pax.


If you call making an additional 0.60 - 0.90 cents more money, then ... A return trip to the gas station or pharmacy is different from a stop on the way, usually at the drive through or the grocery store or any other errand on the way home while you earn a few cents a minute waiting.


----------



## Humano (Nov 24, 2015)

I hope those pings will be identified as such like the line requests so I can ignore them.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I guess I'll argue the counterpoint here... As someone who only drives guaranteed hours, it gets me closer to 50 mins and eats up less gas while waiting in one spot. 

And... Riders can already change destination at will anyway.... 

I guess I don't see big difference... If it turns into grocery store and you genuinely concerned it will be more than 3-5 mins, ask them to request another when ready as you can't stick around longer than 5 mins...


----------



## Madrigal26 (Jul 22, 2015)

If you didn't mind stopping before this feature, I don't see anything wrong with it now. I will still give them the same 3 minutes in-and-out of any place, and no drive-thrus. It's their app, but it's my car and my time. Their features/policies change over time and so do mine. We may not be compatible anymore.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah. Unnecessary, and Uber has allowed riders to change destination since like forever. Nothing to see here folks. move along.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber48208 said:


> I guess I'll argue the counterpoint here... As someone who only drives guaranteed hours, it gets me closer to 50 mins and eats up less gas while waiting in one spot.
> 
> And... Riders can already change destination at will anyway....
> 
> I guess I don't see big difference... If it turns into grocery store and you genuinely concerned it will be more than 3-5 mins, ask them to request another when ready as you can't stick around longer than 5 mins...


Did you get guarantees this week? I don't think Detroit got them. We may be done.


----------



## Uberforpresident (May 26, 2016)

I love lyft


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> Did you get guarantees this week? I don't think Detroit got them. We may be done.


Nope, first time not driving since joining.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Actually I kind of wonder if this is a preamble to stacked pings on 'normal' rides, which would be nice.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay, I had a very frustrating experience yesterday. I hope that if they do have you add an extra stop you will be charged for it. Tell me what you would have done in this situation? I rarely have bad trips, and have only given two 3s and maybe a couple of 4s, you have to really do something as a passenger to get rated low by me.

I made my first power bonus week and I was going to pick up what would be my LAST passenger. I picked up a twenty something guy and to my happiness it said 4 miles, 8 minutes. I was stoked. Done, home easy. He gets in and says can he make a quick stop. i'm like okay, I'm pretty use to a quick stop. We drive a few blocks and he gets out. About 3 minutes. Mind you, he leaves his belongings in the car. Then as I think we are heading to his destination, he says, he wants to pick up some bud. I'm thinking he either has a friend or wants Budweiser. Anyway we go to a medical marijuana stop. He says just park here and says he will be right back. He has stopped asking if he can make a stop. He leaves his belongs. I think I wait almost 10 minutes. I am very bothered by this. Had he not left his stuff I would have just pressed dropped off passenger and ended the ride. He knows this, which I guess is why he left his stuff. 

At this time I'm just want to get home and try to stay pleasant. I do expect a tip at this point. So as I head away, I ask are we now going to the destination, he says no, he no longer is going there, and he wants to go back to the first stop. So he is directing me again and says "but I need something to drink." We go by his liquor store, it is closed. He tells me to drive around a bit and we find a CVS, and he gets out again, leaving his stuff. Another 5 minutes pass by and then I head back to drop him off. 

I made $5.71 for 23 minutes of a ride that was 2.3 miles total. I had another 2.2 ride that was 6 minutes. So you can just hire a car for 23 minutes to drive you around as you run your errands and just pay $5. There was no tip added. I gave him 4 stars but I later was very annoyed and wish I gave him less because I realized it was deliberate. I first thought he as coming up with this stops on the fly, just thoughts that popped into head. But when I thought about the leaving his stuff it was because he knew, any driver would have ended the ride and took off if they had to wait that long. I almost put his stuff on the curb at the pot dispensary but I am too much of a softie. Is there a way to go back and give him a 3 after the fact?

If these stops become abused and no fee added I will not be happy. One stop for a jump in and out is one thing but 3 and at the time I am describing is using someone and not cool.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

He knew he was crossing the line. Many drivers will just dump off the passenger's stuff on the ground, finish the trip, and move on. They will probably get a 1 star response but that's considered a price most drivers are willing to pay.

I would announce a five minute waiting time in the future. 

You can change your rating of the passenger after the fact.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Set the guidelines at start.

"I will give you 5 minutes, otherwise, I will have to leave".
If they still leave their stuff in your car after that, it's on them.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

"Surgeless in Seattle" wrote:

What new hell is coming next... Oh! I know! How about we offer our drivers as personal errand boys? Lyft is paying (after their) cut 16.5-17.6 cents/minute - Thats only $9.90-10.56/hr BEFORE taxes & expenses.

(Added note: these are Seattle rates, and rates are even lower in most other cities)

Who signed up to sit and wait on people to stand in line for coffee during morning surge for half the minimum wage?

I say not only no but a bucket full of hell to the no! Lyft! You're losing drivers faster and faster! Hint: drivers are the key to being successful - quit screwing us (and YES I do think about the $2,500 liability I am exposing myself to _every_ passenger I pick up.)

Here's Lyft's new proposal:

*Coming Soon: Add an Extra Stop to Your Lyft Ride*


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Another reason to never turn on the Lyft app.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Still can't understand why Lyft would be so infatuated with making 20% off driver's 10-15 cents a minute waiting while they could be making a heck more money by getting pax from point a to b asap and more trips per hour instead.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah I had one yesterday who wanted to go to Walgreens, then back home, then back across the street from Walgreens to 7-11 where I dropped him off. A couple minutes later, I saw him walk over to the bus stop.
I think the fare was $5.71 or something.
Yeesh.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> Great! One more reason to not drive Lyft anymore
> Https://blog.lyft.com/posts/add-a-stop


LOL! I know, right? If Lyft truly believes people will tip more now, they must be sniffing glue. Uber pretty much killed that perk off.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

autofill said:


> Still can't understand why Lyft would be so infatuated with making 20% off driver's 10-15 cents a minute waiting while they could be making a heck more money by getting pax from point a to b asap and more trips per hour instead.


I could see doing this waiting thing if the wait time was $1 per minute, so the "5 minutes" would actually be 5 and not 15. You know if they paid that much per minute, they would be speedy!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

macchiato said:


> $0.16 x 60 = $9.60. :|


Less their 20%?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yeah I had one yesterday who wanted to go to Walgreens, then back home, then back across the street from Walgreens to 7-11 where I dropped him off. A couple minutes later, I saw him walk over to the bus stop.
> I think the fare was $5.71 or something.
> Yeesh.


Yes. The Truly Thrifty do take Uber/Lyft from bus stops! They save LOADS that way and still be dropped off or picked up at the door. 
I avoid/ignore any trip requests that encompass a large area of a street because that typically means it's a bus stop. Or apartment, in which case I don't want to drive willy-nilly through the complex to pick them up at their door to drive them at minimum fare (barely over a bus fare, no less) to yet another door. It's appalling.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I don't understand Lyft's business practices. DRIVERS ALREADY HATE REROUTING AND DROPPING OFF BECAUSE WAIT TIMES PAY CLOSE TO NOTHING. These stops are going to be for 7-11 stops or fast food. $0.16/min in LA is $0.13 after Lyft's fees. 13 cents is like a cell phone call per minute charge like 20 years ago!


Oh, but ALL THE TIPS! I seriously HATE uber...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

LowRiderHyundai5000 said:


> Currently parked and earning that juicy juicy $0.16/min rate!


Let us know if they tip!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> Okay, I had a very frustrating experience yesterday. I hope that if they do have you add an extra stop you will be charged for it. Tell me what you would have done in this situation? I rarely have bad trips, and have only given two 3s and maybe a couple of 4s, you have to really do something as a passenger to get rated low by me.
> 
> I made my first power bonus week and I was going to pick up what would be my LAST passenger. I picked up a twenty something guy and to my happiness it said 4 miles, 8 minutes. I was stoked. Done, home easy. He gets in and says can he make a quick stop. i'm like okay, I'm pretty use to a quick stop. We drive a few blocks and he gets out. About 3 minutes. Mind you, he leaves his belongings in the car. Then as I think we are heading to his destination, he says, he wants to pick up some bud. I'm thinking he either has a friend or wants Budweiser. Anyway we go to a medical marijuana stop. He says just park here and says he will be right back. He has stopped asking if he can make a stop. He leaves his belongs. I think I wait almost 10 minutes. I am very bothered by this. Had he not left his stuff I would have just pressed dropped off passenger and ended the ride. He knows this, which I guess is why he left his stuff.
> 
> ...


Lyfts states in the notice on this change that if the rider is taking too long, you can cancel and move on, but immediately notify lyft of what they did. If they tried to anchor you down with personal possessions, don't let them. If they insist and walk away, I would cancel the right and contact Lyft immediately. If you ever find yourself in possession of a rider's crap, drop it off at a police station at your convenience.

Sorry you had to go through this. Sadly, a large portion of the general public wish to treat rideshare like this and it's outrageous.

We're not a nonprofit organization for these people.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

autofill said:


> Still can't understand why Lyft would be so infatuated with making 20% off driver's 10-15 cents a minute waiting while they could be making a heck more money by getting pax from point a to b asap and more trips per hour instead.


What do they care? It's all gravy! They aren't risking anything up front and they're not the one's making minimum wage. If it expands their bottom line, even if it shrinks ours, that's all that matters to them.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

JimS said:


> Yeah. Unnecessary, and Uber has allowed riders to change destination since like forever. Nothing to see here folks. move along.


Not at all. Prior to this, we could honestly say that we can't wait. Now it is (or can be) a requirement, or expectation. As I've said before in this discussion, I have yet to have anyone who would only be 5 minutes actually be 5, it's always much longer. It is an inefficient use of my time.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Drivers need to practice the art of self defense in these situations, set better boundaries, and be more selective about the quality of passengers we take. No pool/line rides, no passengers with a rating below 4.7, no pick ups at grocery stores, fast food restaurants, bus zones, high schools, or locations which are too far away. No waiting over 5 minutes to pick up a passenger or waiting for him over 5 minutes on multiple stops. No eating in the car. Etc.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

agtg said:


> Lyfts states in the notice on this change that if the rider is taking too long, you can cancel and move on, but immediately notify lyft of what they did. If they tried to anchor you down with personal possessions, don't let them. If they insist and walk away, I would cancel the right and contact Lyft immediately. If you ever find yourself in possession of a rider's crap, drop it off at a police station at your convenience.
> 
> Sorry you had to go through this. Sadly, a large portion of the general public wish to treat rideshare like this and it's outrageous.
> 
> We're not a nonprofit organization for these people.


Lyft should make it clear to the passengers that they can NEVER leave their personal belongings in the car at any time. That would be a huge help. Frankly, we shouldn't be left with the responsibility.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Drivers need to practice the art of self defense in these situations, set better boundaries, and be more selective about the quality of passengers we take. No pool/line rides, no passengers with a rating below 4.7, no pick ups at grocery stores, fast food restaurants, bus zones, high schools, or locations which are too far away. No waiting over 5 minutes to pick up a passenger or waiting for him over 5 minutes on multiple stops. No eating in the car. Etc.


Everything you said is absolutely correct and should be considered rideshare bible. Frankly, I'v e found the few who have made me wait 4.9 minutes to stroll out of their houses to be the most rude and obnoxious. So, I cancel after 3 minutes. Preemptive strike. They know when we are to arrive, there is no reason they can't be ready. This business of waiting 5 minutes is for the birds. Grocery stores? Guaranteed 1, maybe 1.5 miles. Not terrible for Lyft, BUT... with Uber it's an insult, especially if you've traveled over 2 miles to even get there. Grocery stores? Only once and that was enough. Bus stop? All kinds of nope and when I see a non-specific address encompassing 1100-1200 N. Broadway (etc) you know it's probably a bus stop so don't go there. Or, it can be a poorly-dropped pin and you're going to have a heck of a time finding the pax. It might be an apartment complex and again a hard time finding the pax. Just not a win-win. High Schools? It may be illegal in your state to drive unaccompanied minors, so good luck with that. Far away? I had Lyft send me to a nearby town 20 miles away to take a guy to buy his lunch a couple of miles away. I don't care what some people say, driving to a place and the long drive back is sucking money from your bottom line. I've actually gotten nice rides from fast food restaurants, however. I refuse to even drive near Walmart. For some reason... ugh.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Everything you said is absolutely correct and should be considered rideshare bible. Frankly, I'v e found the few who have made me wait 4.9 minutes to stroll out of their houses to be the most rude and obnoxious. So, I cancel after 3 minutes. Preemptive strike. They know when we are to arrive, there is no reason they can't be ready. This business of waiting 5 minutes is for the birds. Grocery stores? Guaranteed 1, maybe 1.5 miles. Not terrible for Lyft, BUT... with Uber it's an insult, especially if you've traveled over 2 miles to even get there. Grocery stores? Only once and that was enough. Bus stop? All kinds of nope and when I see a non-specific address encompassing 1100-1200 N. Broadway (etc) you know it's probably a bus stop so don't go there. Or, it can be a poorly-dropped pin and you're going to have a heck of a time finding the pax. It might be an apartment complex and again a hard time finding the pax. Just not a win-win. High Schools? It may be illegal in your state to drive unaccompanied minors, so good luck with that. Far away? I had Lyft send me to a nearby town 20 miles away to take a guy to buy his lunch a couple of miles away. I don't care what some people say, driving to a place and the long drive back is sucking money from your bottom line. I've actually gotten nice rides from fast food restaurants, however. I refuse to even drive near Walmart. For some reason... ugh.


You drove 20 miles to pick someone up?


----------



## allnighter86 (Aug 8, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> Okay, I had a very frustrating experience yesterday. I hope that if they do have you add an extra stop you will be charged for it. Tell me what you would have done in this situation? I rarely have bad trips, and have only given two 3s and maybe a couple of 4s, you have to really do something as a passenger to get rated low by me.
> 
> I made my first power bonus week and I was going to pick up what would be my LAST passenger. I picked up a twenty something guy and to my happiness it said 4 miles, 8 minutes. I was stoked. Done, home easy. He gets in and says can he make a quick stop. i'm like okay, I'm pretty use to a quick stop. We drive a few blocks and he gets out. About 3 minutes. Mind you, he leaves his belongings in the car. Then as I think we are heading to his destination, he says, he wants to pick up some bud. I'm thinking he either has a friend or wants Budweiser. Anyway we go to a medical marijuana stop. He says just park here and says he will be right back. He has stopped asking if he can make a stop. He leaves his belongs. I think I wait almost 10 minutes. I am very bothered by this. Had he not left his stuff I would have just pressed dropped off passenger and ended the ride. He knows this, which I guess is why he left his stuff.
> 
> ...


I think your only recourse in this situation is to email the support team and ask to be blocked from picking him up ever again. You might be able to convince them to change his rating, but they would probably end up excluding it from his average instead.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

You either rate the pax a 5 or a 3 or less. Doesn't make any sense to rate a 4, cause you'll get them again doing what bothered you in the first place. 

For uber, it's either a 5 or a 1 star, no other stars is valid.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Not at all. Prior to this, we could honestly say that we can't wait. Now it is (or can be) a requirement, or expectation. As I've said before in this discussion, I have yet to have anyone who would only be 5 minutes actually be 5, it's always much longer. It is an inefficient use of my time.


I stand corrected. I never had someone add a stop on Lyft before - I presumed that it worked the same as Uber. As soon as they changed the destination, my NAV changed, too. Freaked me out. Pax said they couldn't find out how to use the add-a-stop feature. All the stuff the drivers get tell us how we should react to it, but not how to instruct the pax on how to use it. I tweeted to Lyft and their response was, "there's a plus sign for them to tap".

Hmpf


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe pax will think it's like a calculator function built in to the app (so they can tip..nvm).


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

According to this Lyft Blog: https://blog.lyft.com/posts/add-a-stop the "extra stop" can only be added when the initial ride-request is made???


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> You drove 20 miles to pick someone up?


When I was new and before I had a clue... I recently had to reject another call from them that was 30 minutes away. Then they get all pi$$y and red-faced about my call acceptance being low (or whatever). You know, that red bar (you may not know lol) that notifies you that your acceptance rating is low.

Seriously. Lyft is so slow, I forget that I even have the app on! If they really wanted to compete, they would change their app to allow us to accept, but with the notification that we'd be finished in 15/20/30 minutes. They could notify their passengers and they could cancel if they didn't want to wait. I hear all the time that the best thing about Uber/Lyft is not the short wait time, but the non-creepy drivers and nice cars (compared to taxis). Not to mention the much lower rates, why shouldn't they expect to wait a bit sometimes?


----------

